# The Summer "Yard-Gar" - Myth or Legend?



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Is there really a yard gar?

Each time I go outside to work in the yard I find myself eyeing the humi for a yard gar. All my boxes of old so-so cigars that I pray will taste better next year always get the first look.

Then I slide them out of my way and pick out something way better and way more expensive. Yard gar my heinie. I don't think they exist outside of my imagination.

You?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I would love to find the elusive yard gar as well, but so far I'm with you...I always end up picking out something that seems too expensive for a yard gar title.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Is there really a yard gar?
> 
> Each time I go outside to work in the yard I find myself eyeing the humi for a yard gar. All my boxes of old so-so cigars that I pray will taste better next year always get the first look.
> 
> ...


I just had a contest to get rid of all my "yard gars" like you, I've decided that even working in the yard deserves a decent cigar. No more "bargains" on C-Bid for me.

MCS

PS: I like you


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

The Connie #84 is my yard gar. Matter of fact it's my whatever I am going to do outside smoke. Cheap enough that if I have to toss it - who cares. Need to relight several times - so what. Fit's the bill for me.


Ron


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The beauty of the apartment is that there is not need for a yard gar.  

I have some cheaper decent smokes in my humi but these days I find I give them away to cigar novices more often than I smoke them. I no longer give away great sticks to people I don't know well. I've seen too many sticks nubbed after 10 mins because there is "something" wrong with it.

Not forgetting to mention that you can get some great deals on great sticks if you pay attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Give me a yard and i'll give you a yard-gar..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nic 3000s are my yard and golf cigars.

Not to expensive and taste pretty good.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RGD said:


> The Connie #84 is my yard gar. Matter of fact it's my whatever I am going to do outside smoke. Cheap enough that if I have to toss it - who cares. Need to relight several times - so what. Fit's the bill for me.
> 
> Ron


You exhibit more self-restraint than I. You should run a seminar here, champ. 

Bet it feels nice to be back to yard work, too, doesn't it?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RGD said:


> The Connie #84 is my yard gar.
> Ron


Whats the #84



Mister Moo said:


> Is there really a yard gar?
> 
> Each time I go outside to work in the yard I find myself eyeing the humi for a yard gar. All my boxes of old so-so cigars that I pray will taste better next year always get the first look.
> You?


It's funny u say that, I do the same thing. I find myself smoking some of by best cigars outside prob because there my go2smokes. Is there a cure for this.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I find myself smoking some of by best cigars outside prob because there my go2smokes. Is there a cure for this.


Pipe?


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree, I don't smoke my cheaper sticks like I once did, I only smoke 2-3 a week and really want those special times to kick ass, so its usually a Padron, Oliva, or an LGC Serie R so the El Mejor Espresso's and LVH Maduros get pushed to the back, or handed to new smokers, not because I won't give them "the good stuff" its that I cry to watch one get wasted. I still smoke the El Mejors and LVH but I just dont think I will be picking up many more of them, when so many other sticks I really like are close in price to the cheapies I pick (i.e. Padron Londres around 2.00 a stick, whereas the El Mejor's on CBID are around 1.50 a stick give or take, but for the extra 50 cents, needless to say Padron wins everytime)

Short answer, no more yard gars, if I'm puffing, I want to love it, yard gar or not.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i go for one of the cheaper ($2 or less) when i'm doing stuff like mowing, landscaping, demolition at work-no sense in smoking better if it might get mowed over, squashed, etc.-i don't analyze cigars, but i do like the time to enjoy it, which ain't when i'm sweating my balls off pushing a mower!-i'll go for something like an old fashioned, nic 3K, tierra del sol, rp 2nd


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Is there really a yard gar?
> 
> Each time I go outside to work in the yard I find myself eyeing the humi for a yard gar. All my boxes of old so-so cigars that I pray will taste better next year always get the first look.
> 
> ...


What once were cherished "special occasion smokes" can become yard gars as you slide further down the slope.

I slobbered all over a 98 Boli CG working in the yard today. It was heaven. Maybe an atados when I pick up goose crap on Wed. (Not really just a tribute comment to the dark lord)

Seriously though, yard gars are made not bought. The Cbid stuff I have I wouldn't smoke with PaulMacs lips now. (Happy Birthday bro  ) It just keeps getting older and no better. The better the smokes you get the less you cherish the smokes that preceeded them. And things further up the slope, don't get any action at all. It's the way of things.

We need to hit the cigars for the troops thread hard.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thompson cigar has their powerhouse 30 specials that aren't too bad--the empresario is the best I've had. Natural wrapper, mild smoke that's decent for the price. I'll grab it if i'm wanting some of my better smokes to age longer. Cheap enough to toss if need be, but decent enough for taking anywhere.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> ...Yard gar my heinie...


Despite that ^ pretty picture, yard gars exist - in my case Tampa Sweets, mostly #4 maduros...


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have gone to seconds for my yard gar. Still have the flavor and construction of a premium, but just a little cheaper. Right now I am going through a bundle of RP Vintage 1990 torp seconds. 

Only problem is I'm finding that I smoke them much quicker due to having the smoke in my mouth all the time because my hands are full. Makes the smoke a little harsher, but still makes yard work worthwhile.:cb


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

I've found that cigars I've smoked while I am working are ones I tend not to want when sitting down for just a smoke. CAO Golds and Maria Mancini De Gaulle have fallen into this category and are now mostly yard gars. Something is different about a smoke after working hard and sweating while smoking it. If I am headed out to a herf though, these aren't the cigars I bring, something more like a Pepin Series JJ is more appropriate. :ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

The 5 Vegas "A" is firmly set as what I like to call my Utility Smoke. Don't want to hit anything from the top shelves while I sweat and drool on it as I labor in the yard. They last a while. Cheap. Taste yummy. All good in my book.:tu

It is a good cigar that is easy to keep stocked and is very versatile. THink I will go have one now.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Both Myth & Legend!*

​


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

:bn Haha thats awesome!


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I will stick with my Flor de Oliva maduros as my go to golf/yard gar. It has good flavor and a great price. However, a new contender is the Primos by Los Blancos (it was recently mentioned in another thread). Really loved the one I tried the other day!:tu


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Since I'd heard the term "yard-gar" so often, I thought it was simply de rigeur to pick a less desirable smoke while doing something like mowing the lawn.

I was going to say, "Now I'll rethink my options," but since I moved to the city, I have no yard work to do. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

erictheobscure said:


> ...I was going to say, "Now I'll rethink my options," but since I moved to the city, I have no yard work to do. :ss


Play the front stoop'gar card?


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Tropical Fever from Holt's. Pretty good little cigar, and at 50 cents a pop, I don't care if I drop it, drool on it, etc.
I've also been enjoying the Famous Smoke Nicaraguan 2000's and 3000's.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

If I'm working outside I would have to say the Fuente Curly Head Deluxe. I know it's not a premium, but it suffices.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

My yard 'gars are the ones that didn't rise to expectations when I bought them. For instance the RP Connecticut (got a free box with Fusion purchase). This cigar tastes a little funky at light up and doesn't really get better so I use this as my yard 'gar. I got a sampler of Perdomos for cheap on cbid. I reallly like half of them, the other half are yard 'gar status.

The guy that uses RP Vintage seconds as his yard 'gar must be a high rolla. I know they are only $3 per or so but I really like to enjoy my RP seconds. I've had to throw away a couple because of a tight roll but I enjoy the hell out of most of them.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a few of the Cusano P1's that have been my yard-gars. It is a decent cheap cigar that I enjoy. I don't like treating anything more expensive as yard-gars because I feel guilty for not giving them the attention they deserve.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

I can't do yard-gars. I've tried, but I fail to get much work done because I'm always too tempted to sit down, relax and enjoy the stogie.

-Ken


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Is there really a yard gar?
> 
> Each time I go outside to work in the yard I find myself eyeing the humi for a yard gar. All my boxes of old so-so cigars that I pray will taste better next year always get the first look.
> 
> Then I slide them out of my way and pick out something way better and way more expensive.


So how do you plan to get rid of the cigars you haven't gone back to try? Herf? Bomb? Give them a shot for outside use, especially those 7"ers. Last you long enough to do some good gardening.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

My yard smokes of late have been Black Pearl & St Louis Rey Reserva.

These are great smokes and they are under $2 a stick. So if I only have $1.50 in a smoke and do not finish it I don't feel so bad.

Still great smokes and I really think the St louis Rey can hang with any cigars that cost $15 at least with me.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

If I smoke the cigar while my wife does the yard work does that count as a yard-gar?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> If I smoke the cigar while my wife does the yard work does that count as a yard-gar?


:r! Funny!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

but my son does the yard work...


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> but my son does the yard work...


Give him a cigar, too. 

-Ken


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> If I smoke the cigar while my wife does the yard work does that count as a yard-gar?


Reminds me of a joke I once heard....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95530


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

:tpd:


Sisyphus said:


> Give him a cigar, too.
> 
> -Ken


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> Give him a cigar, too.
> 
> -Ken


He has his own humidor and lives at home on my dime


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> He has his own humidor and lives at home on my dime


And I'm the one giving cigars to my dad . . . .


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> He has his own humidor and lives at home on my dime


Oh. Well, maybe you could put him to use as a cigar caddy: "*snap* Son, go fetch me that Forbidden X from the mahogany humidor." "*snap snap* Son, bring me some more of that 29 year old Dalwhinnie." Heh!

-Ken


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> What once were cherished "special occasion smokes" can become yard gars as you slide further down the slope.
> 
> I slobbered all over a 98 Boli CG working in the yard today. It was heaven. Maybe an atados when I pick up goose crap on Wed. (Not really just a tribute comment to the dark lord)
> 
> ...


This is true.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> but my son does the yard work...


What'll you take for a box of him?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

My goto yard gar...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

my yard gar is usually like a padron thousand series, chateau fuente etc... not too pricy but tastey

edit: TriShield is not as cheap as he seems. He throws a bone my way every once in a while


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> What once were cherished "special occasion smokes" can become yard gars as you slide further down the slope.
> I slobbered all over a 98 Boli CG working in the yard today. It was heaven. Maybe an atados when I pick up goose crap on Wed. (Not really just a tribute comment to the dark lord)
> 
> Seriously though, yard gars are made not bought. The Cbid stuff I have I wouldn't smoke with PaulMacs lips now. (Happy Birthday bro  ) It just keeps getting older and no better. The better the smokes you get the less you cherish the smokes that preceeded them. And things further up the slope, don't get any action at all. It's the way of things.
> ...


Sadly, I have to agree. I tend to just pick one of my least favorite smokes. If I had to pick a yard gar right now it would be an ryj pc from 05. Not to long ago that wouldn't have been the case. What sucks is getting down to the last few smokes of a box and finding out they got pretty tastey with some age and now you need to buy more of them.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> Is there really a yard gar?
> 
> Each time I go outside to work in the yard I find myself eyeing the humi for a yard gar. All my boxes of old so-so cigars that I pray will taste better next year always get the first look.
> 
> ...


I need a churchill or torpedo to keep the smoke out of my eyes when I have both hands busy. I need some flavor to keep me interested. If that takes a $20 20 year old sir winnie for you, my condolences. I can be happy with a $2 Nestor's Reserve second. There are times when I sit down and will enjoy yard gars when I'm not working. Not often, but once in a while. I have a sneaking suspicion that my palate is a little off, however. So, as they say, you mileage may vary.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> I can't do yard-gars. I've tried, but I fail to get much work done because I'm always too tempted to sit down, relax and enjoy the stogie.
> 
> -Ken


I agree with you. For a while I'd smoke a cigar after shows while we were loading out equipment. I find that even if it's a cheapie it suffers and all I want to do is sit and relax with it. I'd rather save the cigar (even if it's a cheapie) until afterwards to get the most enjoyment.

As soon as I get a yard to mow my habits may change. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> What'll you take for a box of him?


What do you have?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> my yard gar is usually like a padron thousand series, chateau fuente etc... not too pricy but tastey
> 
> edit: TriShield is not as cheap as he seems. He throws a bone my way every once in a while


Thanks Son..


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

Legend.
It makes no sense to blow my smoke "quota" on cigars that I know to be crappy. Life/health are to precious to waste it on cheap cigars and cheap wine. And what is the difference really? a yardgar for a buck, or a Padron anny from Cbid for 3bucks. Does the 2 bucks really make that much of a difference, especially if you only have 3-4 gars/week?
Rgds
WeekendSmoker


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

WeekendSmoker said:


> Legend.
> It makes no sense to blow my smoke "quota" on cigars that I know to be crappy. Life/health are to precious to waste it on cheap cigars and cheap wine. And what is the difference really? a yardgar for a buck, or a Padron anny from Cbid for 3bucks. Does the 2 bucks really make that much of a difference, especially if you only have 3-4 gars/week?
> Rgds
> WeekendSmoker


I agree...I would never knowingly buy average/crappy cigars with the intent of smoking them in the yard.

And I'm surprised all these people smoke in the yard. I smoke on the John Deere...it's really the most relaxing 45 minutes of my day.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

WeekendSmoker said:


> ...Padron anny from Cbid for 3bucks...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I have never seen a Padron Anny go for 3 bucks.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> I have never seen a Padron Anny go for 3 bucks.


Obviously not, or you would have snatched it up for $4. 

-Ken


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

Sisyphus said:


> Obviously not, or you would have snatched it up for $4.
> 
> -Ken


 fine, fine you win.... perhaps 4 or 5 or so. In the bigger picture not a material amount....
:hn WeekendSmoker


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Every cigar in my humidor is a yard gar.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bazookajoe said:


>


Word.

More to the point of the question is not "which" yardgar, asssuming you practice yardgaring, but rather, "Do You Believe in the Yardgar Fairy oir Not?"

ps - Public Service Announcement - 2nd thought: I am willing buy up all them $3.00 PANs from anyone who overbought and financially overextended themselves. It's all about the love. Peace, out.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Every cigar in my humidor is a yard gar.


:tpd: :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I don't have a yard gar but I don't really do yard work per se (which you would know immediately if you saw my lawn). I simply smoke what I like when I like it, as I mostly smoke one a day its not to taxing if that one is a PAM 64 or a DCM.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

When I'm on the mower, I smoke Curley Head Deluxes, nat or maduro (I keep both). It's the only time I smoke them. But, every now and then, I'll have a Quintero Brevas instead.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> What do you have?


26 cigars for the troops and an OpusX Chili Powder Cigar. :chk


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't have a yard-gar because I don't have a yard. 

What I do have is what I call "****-it-gars". As in I have a box of Topper Xtra Oscuro's sitting on the top inside my humidor. When I open the lid and I can't decide or I don't feel like rooting around looking for the perfect stick for my mood, I say "****-it" and grab a Topper.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

To me, a "yard-gar" is any smoke I enjoy which doesn't
require my attention. 
Something I can just light up & not concentrate on the changes & complexity.
In other words, a nice everyday smoke. 
So yes, I have several "yard-gars", ones I enjoy during lunch while I'm writing papers, or later while I'm doing work in the garage.

Perdomo Slow-Aged (about 100 in inventory)
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 (40 or more)
Felipe Gregorio (40 or so)
Nestor Maduro (30+)


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I stick to simple cigar tins when working outside. The CAO gold tin works well, cheap and small enough to where I don't care if anything happens to them, and still a decent smoke. If I feel like smoking something a little larger, I'll pick out something with a nice Cameroon wrapper, as they usually burn well enough to where you never have to keep an eye on em.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*First of the Season*

I realize it is not Summer yet but I had my first Yard-Gar of 08 today.

A simple little robusto that had been shuffled about the humi this past year in favor of "something better". This Helix had it's day.

I mowed and edged the lawn (first time since the end of Summer) and was just about to settle into some serious trimming of the dangerous Pyracantha bush that had a not been trimmed up in a few years when I realized that I could be smoking a "Yard-Gar" and that I did.

I must say that I am getting the hang of the whole keeping it in your mouth while working without choking concept. A very enjoyable experience, a little sweetness but not a distraction. Stayed lit throughout.

​
*Viva la Yard-Gar*


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I tried some Connies last year while working in the yard but it just didn't work for me. It made the work even more unenjoyable. I'm sticking to MM Cubans this year.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I am still not making wise picks for yard gars. Maybe I will be more frugal in my selections for 2008. So far this year I have wondered around the yard and garage smoking some very nice Fuente and "other" cigars. 

I really need to get focused on smoking lower rent tobak when beating back bushes. Seriously. I really mean it this time.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Flor de Oliva maduros work for me.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> What once were cherished "special occasion smokes" can become yard gars as you slide further down the slope.
> 
> I slobbered all over a 98 Boli CG working in the yard today. It was heaven. Maybe an atados when I pick up goose crap on Wed. (Not really just a tribute comment to the dark lord)
> 
> ...


This post brings me nearly to drink. *sigh*


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

And I'm thinking...... CFO Reserva #7's!! For a total ca$h outlay of sixty cents a stick who cares if you leave one on a fence post or your goat eats it??

FN in MT


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the Punch Alts from TNT. Good yard-gar at a buck a stick. And, they'll get ya free shipping on your whole order :ss


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone else feel the need to say Yard-Gar like a pirate? Yaaaaaarrrd Gaaaarrrr me hardies.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like my Nicaraguan Cream from CI for a yard-gar. They are very cheap and don't require to much attention. Some people's yard-gars in here are super premiums to me. All kinds of tastes and price ranges in here for yard-gars.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

my philosophy regarding yard-gars is maybe a bit different than the rest...

i don't smoke while i'm out doing yard work, washing the trucks, puttering around, etc. after i'm done, part of the reward is a reasonably decent smoke, with my tanqueray & tonics, wife and i on the patio playing with the dogs. cigars that fit this bill are, these days, LFD chisel, padilla habanos churchill and JDN celebracion churchill. not terribly cheap, nor terribly expensive, but CONSISTENT smokes. for me, they are some of the few NC smokes that i trust to be consistent. i save the CCs for night-time, with bourbon...

:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

When I fire up the riding mower, 9 times out of 10 I have Curly Head Deluxe between the teeth (either maduro or natural). I don't consider it a yard gar, per say, just something that happened that I have grown accustomed to.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

All of my cigars are essentially yard gars. I don't have any set cigars I will smoke at any given time. I buy some cheaper cigars for the purpose, but mothing in the humi is safe when it comes down to choosing. I have mowed the lawn with a BGM and next time it may be a Honduran 2nd.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

RGD said:


> The Connie #84 is my yard gar. Matter of fact it's my whatever I am going to do outside smoke. Cheap enough that if I have to toss it - who cares. Need to relight several times - so what. Fit's the bill for me.
> 
> Ron


Same here.. Except I prefer the connie #9 maduro, or the tampa sweethearts 500....
Scott


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> my philosophy regarding yard-gars is maybe a bit different than the rest...
> 
> ...after i'm done, part of the reward is a reasonably decent smoke...


Therein lies the rub. I have steadily advanced the reward for a job well done (or even half done) to when, or before, the job actually starts. It's a personal problem and I'm going to work on it this summer.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I like to get all my yard work done and then sit back in a lawn chair admiring the way everything looks, while enjoying agood beer and cigar. I can not enjoy either while I am hot and sweaty.


----------



## rnpatrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it's part myth, part truth.

I would not pick up a $20+ cigar and then try to do yard work, but I would go for something in the under $10 range. To me, the yard gar is one that I wouldn't get ticked off if I dropped it or broke it before finishing it.

IMHO, even while working, a crappy cigar is still a crappy cigar. I get more frustrated if I have to work AND fight with a crap cigar.

That having been said, a friend gave me a hand full of Sam Houstons. 
Now THOSE are yard gars! :ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> *First of the Season*
> 
> I realize it is not Summer yet but I had my first Yard-Gar of 08 today.
> 
> ...


Something very satisfying about doing yard work while really enjoying a non-top shelf smoke.

Hope those aren't your composting gloves there brother!! :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Hope those aren't your composting gloves there brother!! :r


That is hilarious!!! I think I would rather smoke Richard's gloved thumb rather than the Helix Natural!!!:r


----------



## Pmagus (Dec 10, 2007)

Avast ye shwabs:ss
that's what #7s were invented for:cb


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

I will use pretty much any good deal I got on a bundle or box. To me a yard gar is something under $2 each. I know there is going to be sweat dripping on it, and it may get dropped or chewed. If it is real bad it will get chopped up and become fertilizer!:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Tampa Sweetheart.
/thread


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

AF sungrown Royal Salute. Long slow smoke, long to keep the smoke outa my eye while im working and will be nearing nub when Im tired of working. Get to sit down and enjoy the fruit of my labor with the last 20 mins of my stogie.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

A true yard-gar is the CFO #7 Reserva, a $.50 cigar. However, I buy most of my Pepin's through the devil site. I know the wholesale price and I know the retail price. Obviously I buy on the lower side of that range. I buy my Pepin's for less than $5. That means any cigar in my stash (DPG Blue, DPG CC, DPG Series JJ, 601 Red, CI Legend Series etc.) is a yard-gar. Every now and then I will smoke a high dollar cigar as a yard-gar (Don Carlos, VSG, El Centurion, Tatuaje Cojonu Series).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, my yardgars are like Fireman43's yardgars. They're ALL yardgars once in while.

Do most people yardgar on a riding mower?


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Well, my yardgars are like Fireman43's yardgars. They're ALL yardgars once in while.
> 
> Do most people yardgar on a riding mower?


I do.
After I mow around all the flower beds that my loving wife so thoughtfully planted (which I might add makes it a pain in the ass to mow with a rider even though sometimes she will mow the trim with a small walk behind), I park the lawn tractor, grab a CAO Gold Churchill and a travel mug of Chambord on the rocks. I am in bliss for about an hour or so. Unfortunately it takes about another hour to finish mowing the lawn.:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Despite that ^ pretty picture, yard gars exist - in my case Tampa Sweets, mostly #4 maduros...


:tpd: Tampa Sweethearts are dang good smokes.:tu


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Chico57 said:


> I do.
> After I mow around all the flower beds that my loving wife so thoughtfully planted (which I might add makes it a pain in the ass to mow with a rider even though sometimes she will mow the trim with a small walk behind), I park the lawn tractor, grab a CAO Gold Churchill and a travel mug of Chambord on the rocks. I am in bliss for about an hour or so. Unfortunately it takes about another hour to finish mowing the lawn.:ss


The CAO Gold is a great yard gar. I like the maduros myself.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Chico57 said:


> I do.
> After I mow around all the flower beds that my loving wife so thoughtfully planted (which I might add makes it a pain in the ass to mow with a rider even though sometimes she will mow the trim with a small walk behind), I park the lawn tractor, grab a CAO Gold Churchill and a travel mug of Chambord on the rocks. I am in bliss for about an hour or so. Unfortunately it takes about another hour to finish mowing the lawn.:ss


Yeah - I'm pretty much a drive-by smoker myself. You don't much get stuff on your hands while mowing (except the steering wheel) that interferes with cigaring. I tried a puffing on a cob while mowing but it was too complicated for me - cigar is better for sure.

Mrs. Moo, by the way, also loves to plant stuff in the yard, right in the straight, clear, clean path of the 54" Kohler-driven swath of death. There is no way to explain to her how maddening a few lillies are. This week she has a wetted paper towel in a baggie full of micro-oriental maple seedlings. I go pale wondering where they'll end up. I hope she plants them up in the gutters over the front door. Little trees always grow well up there and, most important, they don't interfere with the mowing.  About a 70-minute mow holds me to a shorter fatties or basic 5 1/2" smokes. I really need to burn thru some the Flor de Olivas this summer. First mow was last weekend (grass a foot high) but I neglected to grab a smoke.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Mrs. Moo, by the way, also loves to plant stuff in the yard, right in the straight, clear, clean path of the 54" Kohler-driven swath of death.


:r I can see it now, you all espressoed up with a cigar hanging out of your mouth flying around your yard on the swath of death. The whole neighborhood running in there houses in fear.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a box of artistoff white petite perfectos i usually smoke when mowing etc.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

smokehouse said:


> :r I can see it now, you all espressoed up with a cigar hanging out of your mouth flying around your yard on the swath of death. The whole neighborhood running in there houses in fear.


That's a bit of a stretch.  But only because the house is back in the woods and there are no neighbors in sight.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

If a yard maintenance service is hired to do the yard work, you could provide the workers with the preternatural yard gar; thereby you might find your yard gar.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I might not grab an expensive stick for yard work, but I've made the decision to stop buying cheap cigars for yard work or for any other reason. Life is too short for dog rockets.


----------

